# Router Planer Sled Plans



## Kaos (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm looking for a set of simple, easy to follow Router Planer Sled plans.

I have looked and found some plans but none that are easily followed and simple.

There also seems to be some debate over sled vs. skis

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*None easy to follow....?*



Kaos said:


> I'm looking for a set of simple, easy to follow Router Planer Sled plans.
> 
> I have looked and found some plans but none that are easily followed and simple.
> 
> ...



Jon, it seems that no one has yet replied to your post.

Most people do not seem to need plans to make a planer sled. They are so easy to make just by looking at the youtube videos.

I would find it easier to make a set of skis.

I see that Chris has responded on a similar post you made on another forum;

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/router-planer-sled-plans-49457/


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, the plywood ski jigs are very easy to build and work great. I posted step by step photos on the forums.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, I'm having difficulty finding any projects made with those skis. A link please would be nice.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

*Study the pics...*



Mike said:


> John, the plywood ski jigs are very easy to build and work great. I posted step by step photos on the forums.


First time I've ever seen a router that runs on automatic transmission fluid ;-) Come to think of it, I've never even seen a stick-shift one!


----------



## freudman (Jan 2, 2012)

*Router Planer Sled*

Jon, in case you're not sorted yet here's a jig I made out of odds and ends, which might add to your own ideas.

The ali angle slides just nice over the timber guides.


----------

